# friend VS girlfriend ... друг VS подруга



## Valda Vaux

I wanna say "my friend asked me for a favor". That friend happens to be female. 

Do I say

Моя подруга спросила меня одолжение

Или

Мой друг спросила меня одолжение

Or what?

I don't want people to think I'm saying girlfriend whereas I really mean friend.


----------



## flance_j

Мой друг/моя подруга попросил(а) меня об одолжении.

In this case подруга = друг, not girlfriend. Everyone will understand you right. But just in case use "мой друг". It's correct.


----------



## Valda Vaux

That doesn't answer my question :-/


----------



## flance_j

Valda Vaux said:


> That doesn't answer my question :-/


I edited the comment.


----------



## Valda Vaux

Oh ok. So to reiterate, I can say

Мой друг попросила меня об одолжении.

?


----------



## flance_j

Yes, you can say so.


----------



## Valda Vaux

Thank you!


----------



## Valda Vaux

Oh, ok, I will use моя подруга then


----------



## flance_j

Valda Vaux said:


> Oh, ok, I will use моя подруга then


It will be right, but you may be ...

- Моя подруга попросила меня об одолжении.
- Твоя подруга?
- Да, просто подруга. Мы не встречаемся.

Do you understand?

So I advice to you - Мой друг попросила меня об одолжении. It's normal. I hear it everyday)


----------



## flance_j

Best variant - Моя знакомая попросила меня об одолжении. !


----------



## learnerr

Valda Vaux said:


> Oh ok. So to reiterate, I can say
> 
> Мой друг попросила меня об одолжении.
> 
> ?


I can't.
Honestly, that sounds to me either as broken Russian or as an attempt to imitate literary characters.


----------



## flance_j

learnerr
почему? может так не совсем по правилам, но так многие говорят, включая меня 

"Она - мой друг. Мой друг попросила меня..."
Это как врач. Если женщина - врач. "Мой врач попросила меня выйти из кабинета"


----------



## learnerr

Про правила не знаю (не мой интерес, честно говоря  ), а просто сообщил «ещё одно мнение». Если в целом, то слово «друг» по отношению к женщине и в сочетании с глаголом прошедшего времени моему слуху воспринимается либо как довольно забавная черта, присущая именно английскому языку, либо как обращение к своеобразному понятийно-ориентированному способу речи, присущему скорее литературе, чем бытовой жизни. Само собой, всё это кому как.

EDIT: я-то вполне уверен, что от вас мне этот оборот не показался бы "broken Russian". Но есть, видимо, разница, что для нас это слово прозвучит скорее как специальное, а для англичан соответствующее слово работает по умолчанию для "female friend". Так что весьма вероятно, что от англичанки оно прозвучит плохо. Кроме того, к речи иностранцев у нас как-то по-другому, что ли, относятся, чем к речи русских — это тоже может повлиять…


----------



## flance_j

Да я автору уже написал, что это немного режет ухо, хотя так многие и говорят (в том комментарии, который я потом удалил).

Но я просто не хотел, чтобы автор попал в затруднительную ситуацию. Он же написал, что ему важно, чтобы его поняли правильно.

Если он скажет своей девушке "Мой друг попросил меня...", а потом выяснится, что друг - девушка, то она может решить, что он хотел ее обмануть.
Если он скажет девушке, которая ему понравилась "Моя подруга попросила меня", то она может решить, что он уже занят, что у него есть девушка.

Я просто сразу не догадался предложить "Моя знакомая попросила меня..."


----------



## Maroseika

Мне тоже кажется, что выражение "мой друг попросила" звучит крайне неестественно. 
Вариант со "знакомой" - лучше всего.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Моя знакомая попросила меня об одолжении. It sounds extemely natural. I'd definetely say it.


----------



## wheelrunner

Is the моя really necessary? What if we were just to write: подруга попросила...
Would that make any difference?


----------



## Maroseika

wheelrunner said:


> Is the моя really necessary? What if we were just to write: подруга попросила...
> Would that make any difference?



Моя is not necessary here, without it the phrase may sound more dynamic. But it is quite suitable in the unhurried narration. The same refers to the word меня.
Of course, this is true only if it is clear from the context whose is the friend and whom she asked.


----------



## budkin

flance_j said:


> почему? может так не совсем по правилам, но так многие говорят, включая меня
> 
> "Она - мой друг. Мой друг попросила меня..."
> Это как врач. Если женщина - врач. "Мой врач попросила меня выйти из кабинета"



Первое и третье звучит естественно, второе нет


----------



## Caballero_Andante

I would never guess you can replace подруга with знакомая. This is how the words lose their value...
As I see it, you can say приятельница instead of подруга, though Подруга попросила меня... sounds absolutely natural and, overall, okay. Some 20 or 30 years ago подруга could actually mean girlfriend, but nowadays we use the word девушка for that, so the word подруга does really mean friend.
"Мой друг попросила меня" sounds awkward to me, neither I nor any of my friends say so.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

I'd say more: "Мой друг попросила меня" is an ungrammatical sentence.


----------

